

Ask PG: Will YC continue with the no idea experiment for the W13 batch? - vbv


======
pg
Yes.

~~~
vbv
Thank you for your reply. Did any of the S12 graduates start as a no idea?

~~~
pg
Yes, 5 did.

~~~
IsaacL
You should check these guys out: you can apply with no idea AND no team, then
find both after joining. (Ignore their corporate-looking website, they're very
switched on). <http://entrepreneurfirst.org.uk>

~~~
vbv
Thank you for the information. But it seems it is aimed at UK graduates only.
I am based in the US and am no longer in school.

